# Network printer & windows network

## HerrSchafer

Hi!

I use my notebook in my job and there's a huge windows network; I installed samba and cups but gentoo doesn't see the printer. I also cannot see the other machines in the network.

For testing purposes, I booted my note with a XFCE Sabayon live DVD and there was all the things there. I know that image uses systemd, but I want to make my openrc gentoo able to recognize the network (printer & machines).

Where do I start?

Thanks.

----------

## 666threesixes666

"cannot see the other machines in the network. " install gvfs + samba use flag......  reload thunar (or just restart like its a windows xp machine  :Very Happy: )  make sure you rc-update add samba default

"cant see printers" install samba with cups use flag....  make sure you rc-update add cupsd default

i take it your real machine uses xfce4 + openrc.

avahi + zeroconf use flags do some crazy things regarding detection of machines too.  make sure you rc-update add avahi default too if you want to throw this in.

----------

## HerrSchafer

Yes, XFCE4 + openrc!

I'll do the USE changes and tomorow I'll test it!

Thanks!

----------

## imaginasys

Same for me here,

You definitly need samba, avahi, zeroconf flag.   But if, like me your shop is all windows wall to wall, you must be part of a windows domain.

To explore the domain, you need to be connected with a domain account.  Check smb4k (kde) or use nautilus (gnome).

Also, your printer is attached to a windows file server, you will need the name or IP of the server and the share name of the printer.

Install CUPS and connect your browser at http://localhost:631 to administer printers.

If you have the IP address of the printer and tech info, you may try to access it directly without using the print server your printer. 

If your admin is openminded you could include your machine in the windows domain with "likewise".  Being part of the domain makes things easier.

Good luck,

               Bernard   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## HerrSchafer

Hi!

One problem solved: I was able to print my docs at network printer; but I still unable to reach the macines inside the windows network. Thunar sees the network but gives me an error when I try to access it, as this Screen Shot shows.

Before someone asks, I have a valid login and password into this network and I CAN browse the shared files inside the machines.

Where do I going wrong?

----------

## imaginasys

Hi,

Read this excellent documentation :   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/thunar

It's from Arch but it stays the same for gentoo.

```

Using Thunar to browse remote locations

Since Xfce 4.8 (Thunar 1.2) it is possible to browse remote locations (such as FTP servers or Samba shares) directly in Thunar. To enable this functionality ensure that gvfs, gvfs-smb and sshfs packages are installed. A 'Network' entry is visible in Thunar's side bar and remote locations can be opened by using the following URI schemes in the location dialog (opened with Ctrl+l): smb://, ftp://, ssh://, sftp:// & followed by the server hostname or IP address.

```

Do you have the required packages installed : gvfs, gvfs-smb, sshfs ?

Regards,

             Bernard   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## HerrSchafer

@imaginasys:

Great! Their wiki is quite complete. There is no packages gvfs-smb or sshfs in the portage tree as I found below:

```
chaosdevice anselmo # emerge --search gvfs-smb

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : gvfs-smb ]

[ Applications found : 0 ] 
```

Their wiki says this:

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64	Extra	gvfs-smb	1.18.3-1	SMB/CIFS (Windows client) backend for gvfs

 

I have samba and cifs installed, so I think this is only a name's matter, as it also is for sshfs:

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64	Community	sshfs	2.4-1	FUSE client based on the SSH File Transfer Protocol

 

So, I emerged sshfs-fuse:

```
chaosdevice anselmo # emerge --search sshfs

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : sshfs ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-fs/sshfs-fuse

      Latest version available: 2.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 129 kB

      Homepage:      http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html

      Description:   Fuse-filesystem utilizing the sftp service.

      License:       GPL-2

chaosdevice anselmo # 
```

But Thunar gives me the same error, then I added the service:

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

Same error, plus Thunar doesn't show the printer anymore.

Thanks for answering!

----------

## imaginasys

If you're still on sabayon on CD/DVD with systemd you cannot use rc-update ...  Try  first :  #  systemctl status sshd     ###Just to check status of sshd if it is active

If not enabled then do first :   # systemctl enable sshd

                                then :   # systemctl start sshd

It enable the service (it will be start at boot) and then it start it.

If service already active and running then do :  # systemctl restart sshd

It will restart the service.

If you have no such service then install net-misc/openssh ...

There are differences between the old init system V and system D    (note that D in roman number is 500 and V is 5 ... thus the name of systemd).

And regarding the missing gvfs-smb, I think that it is only matter of activating some use flag on gvfs.  Are those flags active on your gvfs  :  samba, avahi, fuse, systemd ?

Check this link :  http://en.znurt.org/gnome-base/gvfs  and check the link to use flags.

And I suppose you have installed :  xfce-gvfs-mount   ?   (http://en.znurt.org/xfce-extra/xfce4-gvfs-mount)

Regards,

             Bernard     :Mr. Green: 

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *imaginasys wrote:*   

> If you're still on sabayon on CD/DVD with systemd you cannot use rc-update ...  Try  first :  #  systemctl status sshd     ###Just to check status of sshd if it is active

 

I have Gentoo installed into my notebook (XFCE4, openrc, amd64). The live CD I used for testing, and I found the same error when I tried to browse the network.

 *Quote:*   

> And regarding the missing gvfs-smb, I think that it is only matter of activating some use flag on gvfs.  Are those flags active on your gvfs  :  samba, avahi, fuse, systemd ?

 

```
chaosdevice anselmo # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_370_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2875348 total,   1708284 free

KiB Swap:    4095996 total,   4095996 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Jan 2014 20:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds readline samba sasl sdl session sna spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pt_BR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Yes! Flags on!

 *Quote:*   

> Check this link :  http://en.znurt.org/gnome-base/gvfs  and check the link to use flags.

 

No fuse flag in the list...  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> And I suppose you have installed  xfce-gvfs-mount   ?   (http://en.znurt.org/xfce-extra/xfce4-gvfs-mount)

 

Installing it right now!

----------

## HerrSchafer

Nothing!

----------

## cwr

The Samba installed on my (Gnome) desktop has no difficulty with Windows or Linux printers.

The USE flags are:

```

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/samba-3.6.9  USE="acl aio client cups examples netapi pam readline server smbclient syslog -addns -ads -avahi -caps -cluster -debug -dmapi -doc* -fam -ldap -ldb -quota (-selinux) -smbsharemodes -swat -winbind" 0 kB

```

Whether this will work without Gentoo/Gnome I don't know.

Will

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Whether this will work without Gentoo/Gnome I don't know.
> 
> Will

 

It worth a try!

______

Nothing! 

I'm able to use the printer, but no acces to the pcs.

This is the olny reason I keep the Mr.Gates' OS installed... I need to reach shared files at different machines.

My network knowledge is quite poor (but much greater than my friends here).

As Lennon said: you may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one; I hope someday you join us, and the world will live as one!

(with linux running free everywhere! LOL)

----------

## 666threesixes666

gvfs requires samba use flag...

rebuild if it doesnt have it with it enabled

thunar may need rebuilding once gvfs + samba has it.

you may require a sane smb.conf, you may find one in my gists on github (same user name)

make sure samba, & avahi start at boot, and check they are running.

i know samba file sharing says that something is deprecated and when removed it will make it so you cant see other users computers.

----------

## cwr

 *HerrSchafer wrote:*   

>  *cwr wrote:*   Whether this will work without Gentoo/Gnome I don't know.
> 
> Will 
> 
> It worth a try!
> ...

 

Some Windows, certainly modern Windows, have firewalls installed that you need to work through

to export a directory.  I'd check the setup on a convenient Windows machine next; problems with

Windows permissions seems the next best bet.

Will

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Some Windows, certainly modern Windows, have firewalls installed that you need to work through
> 
> to export a directory.  I'd check the setup on a convenient Windows machine next; problems with
> 
> Windows permissions seems the next best bet.
> ...

 

They run windows XP.

My notebook is already granted to access the machines, the permissions are set.

There is a proxy too, but I was able to use midori through it (and portage too, but not skype, even telling it the proxy data).

I was thinking: could the hostname block the connection? I don't think so, because it always request my login & passwd.

Should I set domain by conf files? Could it mess my home network ?

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> gvfs requires samba use flag...
> 
> rebuild if it doesnt have it with it enabled
> 
> thunar may need rebuilding once gvfs + samba has it.
> ...

 

I have defined the new USE flags and recompile my world:

```
emerge --ask --deep --changed-use @world
```

I don't remember what, but many packages were rebuilt.

Both avahi & samba are in default runlevel! I'll change them!

----------

